# Hugh... My cement didnt work :(



## jenlynn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought all concrete was the same...I bought quickcrete at lowes and filled my post holes with it surrounding my wooden posts and it didnt harden?  Well it did get hard but its not solid.  It can just break apart and if you step on a chunk of it it just crumbles and turns to dust????  I mixed it exactly per the dirrections...WHAT THE HECK DID i DO WRONG?  :/


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

DAAAA   might help if I read the instructions fully!  It takes 3-5 days to cure.  LOL


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 1, 2012)

We used the quick set kind...just dump the mixture in and pour water. It works well for post.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I read bout that AFTER I had done mine.  I sent hubby in for the stuff and he got the kind in the yellow bag.  I didnt even know about the quick set stuff or I would have use it.  It looked MUCH easier.


----------



## Fiberfling (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't use concrete (specially on T posts) . I used to when we lived in California where it never rained, but here is Missouri I get concerned about rotting due to moisture being trapped around the wood by the concrete like a glass holding water.
I also have a habit of moving my fence lines often to adjust with growing conditions and bad habits of the "children" if they should appear. If any thing I will put large stones and clay/dirt jammed down into the sides so there is a drainage there. It is usually the fencing that get mutilated not the posts. 

Bunny


----------



## fiddleman94 (Oct 31, 2012)

Any fence I've built, I didn't use concrete or post-set.  (My dad gets pretty enthusiastic about using it though )  I just tamp dirt around the post as hard as possible.  When it's all said and done, they seem to be just as solid as the posts with concrete.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 31, 2012)

Wood posts set in concrete rot.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

No concrete in our post holes either. 
If you get them properly set in deep enough , they will be there for a good long time. We have both wood posts and metal t-posts. We (husband) also likes moving fences around, so way over half are t-posts to accomodate his "hobby" . 
 But the wood ones we have have been in place for over 20 years now and still are going strong. And some of the t-posts have been in that long as well.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 8, 2012)

Fiberfling said:
			
		

> I don't use concrete (specially on T posts) . I used to when we lived in California where it never rained, but here is Missouri I get concerned about rotting due to moisture being trapped around the wood by the concrete like a glass holding water.
> 
> 
> Bunny





> Wood posts set in concrete rot.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Oh crap. I guess I don't know as much about fences as I thought, and after reading all this, I'm gettin kinda worried about mine now. I put 'em in concrete when I was around 16 and they've only lasted 46 years so far. Thought sure they'd last me @ least 47 years. (I'm 62 now)
I must be doing something wrong here on the Gulf Coast where it rains all the time in non-drought years (and all those non-drought decades), including the years when the river gets up and several feet of water stands on much of my fencelines for a week or so.
YRMV


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 8, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Fiberfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm like you.
When we fenced in our small pasture, we poured concrete in the post holes (thinking that's what you're supposed to do).
Then we had professional fence guys do two more pastures and we asked them why they were not using concrete.
They told us about the possibility of wood rotting and said they do not use concrete in their holes.
So you live and learn.
:/


----------

